# 1-12-2013 afternoon wade



## Wading Wonder (Apr 18, 2010)

I had the conditions I love, semi-foggy and overcast. I had this spot all to my self. I got my limit but nothing big. I probably caught close to 100 trout but all on the small side. I'm am surprised I didn't at least catch a couple nice ones where I was at. I was chunking catch5, soft plastics, and a mirrodineXL in about thigh to waistdeep water.


----------

